# Library Spotlight - Shimmer Shake Strike



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## R. Soul (Nov 3, 2018)

Great review. 
Strongly considering this now that it's 40% off. I must have used the same shaker patterns in Stylus RMX 1000 times so this will come in handy. 

I'd love it to have rides included but I guess this excludes everything on a standard drum kit. 
How extensive is the claps? Is there bigger 'group' samples or just a single pair of hands?
Is the '2 drum sticks hitting each other' sound included?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 3, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Great review.
> Strongly considering this now that it's 40% off. I must have used the same shaker patterns in Stylus RMX 1000 times so this will come in handy.
> 
> I'd love it to have rides included but I guess this excludes everything on a standard drum kit.
> ...


There are small group claps, no sticks but some stuff that sounds like it. If you want comprehensive clap sounds, cymbal sounds or other oddities I highly recommend The Clap or PSI Cymbals from Paper Stone Instruments, and Alive Littles from Nicolas Signat. You can find both developers on Kontakt Hub.


----------

